# Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren



## @@RON (19. März 2008)

*Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hi,

ich hab mir gestern SP1 runtergeladen und wollte es nun installieren. Leider bricht die Installation nach ca. 20min. mit folgendem Fehler ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Link: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=101139

Ich hab schon den PC neugestartet, aber es half leider nichts...

.......

Windows Update Problem:

Wenn ich Windows Update starte, sucht er nach Updates. Dann soll ich ein wichtiges Update installieren (KB947821). Nachdem ich das gemacht habe, kann ich Vista SP1 über Windows Update runterladen und installieren. Allerdings schläg das Downloaden fehlt mit dem Fehlercode: 80073712

Ich starte den PC neu und soll erneut das Update installieren. Wenn ich das tue, steht wieder da, dass ich SP1 installieren kann... 

Bei Google steht dazu auch nicht wirklich etwas Brauchbares...

..........

Also inzwischen hab ich alle Updates installiert (Updates für Vista x64) über das Windows Update, und nun kann ich nur noch das Service Pack 1 über Windows Update installieren. Es kommt aber immer zur bereits genannten Fehlermeldung... 

Was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## Malkav85 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hab leider das selbe Problem mit dem selben Fehler. Benutze aber Vista 32bit. Schon sehr nervig. 

Konnte bisher auch nichts brauchbares im Netz finden -.-


----------



## SashTheMash (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

ich weiss, is ne blöde Frage, aber habt ihr vll eine vorherige Version des SP1 draufgehabt und es nicht vollständig gelöscht?


----------



## @@RON (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*



SashTheMash schrieb:


> ich weiss, is ne blöde Frage, aber habt ihr vll eine vorherige Version des SP1 draufgehabt und es nicht vollständig gelöscht?



Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich hab extra bist zum Release gewartet


----------



## SashTheMash (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

schonmal das mit cmd ausprobiert wie es auf der Supportseite steht?

wenn das nicht hilft, hilft wahrscheinlich nur eine Neuinstallation von Vista...


----------



## @@RON (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*



SashTheMash schrieb:


> schonmal das mit cmd ausprobiert wie es auf der Supportseite steht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun?



SashTheMash schrieb:


> wenn das nicht hilft, hilft wahrscheinlich nur eine Neuinstallation von Vista...



Ich hatte es doch erst vor 2 Monaten neu gemacht


----------



## SashTheMash (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

@ @@ron:

schonmal wieder Windows Update ausgeführt nach dem Ausführen von cmd?


----------



## @@RON (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*



SashTheMash schrieb:


> @ @@ron:
> 
> schonmal wieder Windows Update ausgeführt nach dem Ausführen von cmd?



Mhm, ne, bisher nur nochmal versucht, dass SP1 zu installieren...

//edit:

Mhm, dann kommt nur wieder das "vorbereitende" Update für SP1 (KB947821) ... es ist nicht um Aushalten -.-

Ich fahr Freitag erstmal weg und vielleicht will ja Vista dann und wenn nicht kommt die Radikaltour (neuinstallieren) ... (wobei sich das bei so einer Sache überhaupt nicht lohnt. Man investiert einen halben Tag, bis es wieder so ist, wie vorher und vielleicht gehts ja dann auch nicht und wirklich schneller ist ja SP1 auch wieder nicht ... )

Tipps für andere Möglichkeiten sind erwünscht


----------



## Spaiki (20. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Also ich hatte bei der Installation keine Probleme obwohl ich vor die Beta drauf hatte.

Aber mal ne Frage ich muss in der nächsten Zeit Vista wegen eines Plattenwechsels neu installieren. Muss ich vorher die beiden vorbereitenden Updates aufspielen wenn ich das Sp1 auf einer neuen Installation drauf spielen will oder geht das auch ohne?


----------



## MrMorse (21. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Bitte mal den Link in diesem Post probieren: Klick


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (21. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

format !! 


und dann wird es gehen


----------



## xxBass_tixx (21. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass für das SP1 2 updates (für die 32bit Version) und 3 updates (für die 64bit Version) Pflicht sind, weil es sonst zu Problemen kommt. Vll. liegt es daran, dass die bei dir fehlen. Bei mir hats ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## MrMorse (21. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*



xxBass_tixx schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass für das SP1 2 updates (für die 32bit Version) und 3 updates (für die 64bit Version) Pflicht sind, weil es sonst zu Problemen kommt. Vll. liegt es daran, dass die bei dir fehlen. Bei mir hats ohne Probleme geklappt.



Laut dem o.g. $MS-Artikel ist da etwas in der Registry strubbelig.
Da kann man in der Regel auch keine anderen Patches mehr einspielen.

Ich würde das Tool "Check for System Update Readiness (CheckSUR)" mal probieren...


----------



## v3rtex (21. März 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Warum guckst du nichtmal in der Datei nach, die dir in der Kommandozeile vorgeschlagen wird?


----------



## @@RON (1. April 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Bitte mal den Link in diesem Post probieren: Klick



Wenn ich die 64 Bit Version nehme, kommt nur nach dem Doppelklick, dass es nicht für mein System gilt...



MrMorse schrieb:


> Ich würde das Tool "Check for System Update Readiness (CheckSUR)" mal probieren...



Wo bekomme ich das?


----------



## Triple-Y (1. April 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

hatte das auch. hab vista neu installiert und gleich das sp1 ausgeführt....
 fertig
gruß


----------



## MrMorse (8. April 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*



@@RON schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 64 Bit Version nehme, kommt nur nach dem Doppelklick, dass es nicht für mein System gilt...
> 
> 
> 
> Wo bekomme ich das?



Hier: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821/de


----------



## dorow (12. April 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Habe dasselbe Problem wie @@RON. Hat schon jemand eine Lösung, ohne Vista neu zu Installieren?

auf mein sysprofil mal drauf klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (12. April 2008)

*AW: Vista SP1 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Prüf einfach mal nach, ob Du einen der hier gelisteten Treiber verwendest:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/sof...erz/problematische_treiber_windows_vista_sp1/

Wenn das der Fall ist, könnte dessen Deinstallation hilfreich sein.


----------

